# Indiana eliminates required blood test for horses



## Djinnjer (May 11, 2012)

This popped up on local new article, for those that might be interested:
Indiana eliminates required blood test for horses - 13 WTHR Indianapolis


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless someone's in the racing industry, it won't affect the regular horse owners. Apparently IN felt it wasn't a necessary test.


----------

